
South Africa: Science Must Fall [video] - cbanek
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPYbw452ucc
======
k__
Well, in the US they got the flat earth movement and intelligent design. If
even they got such nut-jobs, why shouldn't they be around in South Africa?

~~~
FloNeu
And you can trust in one thing - they are everywhere. Always, always will and
always have been...

------
dovdov
I mean, wow.

